# Emma Watson | Lancôme Shoot in Paris mit Mario Testino (14.03.11) | (x211) Update



## Stefan102 (15 März 2011)

Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com​


----------



## Q (15 März 2011)

*AW: Emma Watson | Lancôme Shoot in Paris (14.03.11) | x17 HQ*

Danke für die Bilder vom Mario Testino-Shooting  :thumbup:


----------



## Emilysmummie (15 März 2011)

*AW: Emma Watson | Lancôme Shoot in Paris (14.03.11) | x17 HQ*

*erste Sahne :thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## sonic175 (15 März 2011)

*AW: Emma Watson | Lancôme Shoot in Paris mit Mario Testino (14.03.11) | x17 HQ*

vielen dank für die schönen bilder!


----------



## Mandalorianer (15 März 2011)

*Emma Watson | Lancôme Shoot in Paris mit Mario Testino (14.03.11) | x194 Update*

*shooting scenes for a Lancome advertisement directed by star photographer Mario Testino in the Saint-Germain-des-Pres district in Paris*





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com


​

THX to The Elder


----------



## Q (15 März 2011)

was für ein Update! Da bekommt Stefan was zu tun  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (15 März 2011)

very leggy, very sexy


----------



## pepsi85 (15 März 2011)

wooow, nicht schlecht
thx
warum mußte sie sich bei dem shoot nicht mal nach vorne beugen? menno


----------



## celebrater (15 März 2011)

klasse!! danke dafür


----------



## peterle111 (15 März 2011)

Schick Frau Watson!!!


----------



## Tokko (15 März 2011)

für die Schnappschüsse.


----------



## jean58 (16 März 2011)

:thumbup: aller erste sahne emma


----------



## canil (16 März 2011)

Klasse Bilder, danke. :thumbup:


----------



## jackass_1982 (16 März 2011)

Nette Bilder - Danke :thumbup:


----------



## tucco (17 März 2011)

merci


----------



## prediter (17 März 2011)

richtig schöne bilder einer schönen frau danke!


----------

